# Fantastic Britain Documentary



## chopper (Mar 2, 2015)

Just seen this trailer on Youtube for a documentary titled Fantastic Britain. Co-produced by James Barclay, current president of the British Fantasy Society. Looks like they have the entire doc already filmed and edited, they just need a channel to take it. I'd watch it for one.

Go have a look, see what you reckon, and give the chaps some love


----------

